# Has anybody else's Dropbox disappeared?



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I know I had Dropbox on my Fire and if I use an Explorer program, I can see the empty data folder it left behind, but Dropbox is gone.

I'm pretty sure I didn't delete it.  

And now when I go to redownload it, I get redirected to the Amazon App Store and it tells me Dropbox isn't available in the Amazon app store.

Anybody else have this issue?  If Amazon didn't do it, any idea where my Dropbox went?


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

My Dropbox is still there.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I just went to https://www.dropbox.com/android and it let me download the app onto my Fire again using the download button. BUT first I had to make sure I went into Settlings > Device and turned on the "Allow Installation of Applications from Unknown Sources".


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

William G. Jones said:


> I just went to https://www.dropbox.com/android and it let me download the app onto my Fire again using the download button. BUT first I had to make sure I went into Settlings > Device and turned on the "Allow Installation of Applications from Unknown Sources".


That is strange. I did that and it wouldn't let me download. I click the download button on the Dropbox website and I'm redirected to the Amazon store and get a message that says "cannot find app". I'm on version 6.2_user_xxxxxxx.

I did re-install it after sideloading it. I'll see if it goes away again.

If I can't keep my Dropbox (and this thing only has 8GB of memory), I fear my love for my Fire will get extinguished.

(edited to take out the end of the version, since I'm not sure what it is.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Dropbox was never a compatible Fire app. I had to sideload it when I got my Fire.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Dropbox is still on my fire and working. I would be seriously bummed if it disappeared and I couldn't get it back.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

NightReader said:


> That is strange. I did that and it wouldn't let me download. I click the download button on the Dropbox website and I'm redirected to the Amazon store and get a message that says "cannot find app". I'm on version 6.2_user_xxxxxxx.


I'm also on 6.2. Did you go to https or just the regular http? For some reason, the secure site works where the non-secure just takes you to the Amazon app store.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dropbox was definitely a sideload, and it's still on my device also.  Hope it stays!

Betsy


----------

